# kleine karpfen im aquarium



## Waller24680 (7. März 2010)

hi.bordis
ich habe einen see und dort sind alerlei fische drinnen
meine frage ist kan ich kleine karpfen von 5-7cm in mein aquarium setzen was brauch ich um ihren anprüchen gerecht zu werden  mein aquarium ist 50x30cm



:vikb regen sonne oder schnee die pose steht


----------



## Waller24680 (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

dan wen sie zu groß sind wolte ich sie in meinen größeren teich umsetzen


----------



## Petri (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

dann setzte sie lieber gleich in den teich.

Dein becken ist zu klein!!!!!! die fische sind dafür jetzt schon zu groß.


----------



## Waller24680 (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

#6#6also ein größeres becken sonst geht gar nichts


wie groß würdet ihr sagen?





:vik:abnehmen nicht im fitnesstudio sondern am teich


----------



## viktanna (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

So ein Minibecken ist eigentlich für Karpfenhaltung ungeeignet besser wäre ein 240L großer Becken, aber wenn du unbedingt 1-2 Karpfen bis zu einer Größe von 10 cm drin halten willst sollst Du in den Becken ein paar Kaltwasserpflanzen in ein sandigen Boden einbringen und einen Filter mit mindesten dreifache Literleistung/Std wie das Volumen vom Becken ist z.B 50x30x60cm=90cm³, für so ein Becken brauchst dann mindestens ein Filter mit 180 l/Std, Beleuchtung mit UV-Licht währe vom Vorteil um den Braunalgen- und Fadenalgenwuchs zu mindern und die Farbenpracht der Fische wird durch diese Leuchtmittel intensiver. Aquarium in eine Ecke stellen wo der Becken wenig oder garnicht dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt ist, die Wassertemperatur sollte nicht über +25 Grad steigen am besten wenn das Wasser ca. bei +17 bis +20 Grad gehalten wird, Wasser abkühlen kannst Du mit der Zugabe vom Eis.


----------



## Waller24680 (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

danke für die tipps werde mir aber ein größeres anschaffen:g


----------



## Petri (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

240l ist wirklich minimum!


----------



## Waller24680 (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

alles klar wert ich mal googlen was es dar für auswahl #hgiebt


----------



## viktanna (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Du musst bedenken dass die Karpfen ziemlich schnell wachsen, selbst für ein Pärchen mit einer Körpergröße von 20cm wird auch ein Becken mit 240l meiner Meinung nach zu klein. Wenn Du unbedingt ein Aquarium mit heimischen Fischen haben willst, würde ich dir mit einer par anderen Fischarten besetzen wie  z.B. Stichlinge, Uckelei usw. und ein bis zwei Pärchen Karpfen, alles zusammen soll nicht  mehr als 15 Fische sein, sonst wird das Wasser zu sehr belastet. Die Karpfen allerdings würde ich nicht größer als 15cm werden lassen, sonst brauchen sie zu viel Nahrung  und sind dann schon ein bisschen zu groß für den Becken. Die ausgewachsene Karpfen einfangen und in den Teich mit denen sollen die dort weiter wachsen und in den Becken kommen dann neue rein.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Karpfenhaltung in einem Aquarium Rate ich dir ab !!

Man Karpfen eine gewisse Zeit in kleinen Behältern halten aber nicht aufziehen.


----------



## dukewolf (8. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Kleine K1 Karpfen sind recht anfällig was das umsetzen betrifft.  Nicht was Teiche betreffen, sondern eher vom Teich ins Aqua , da viele nicht bedenken, daß sie ihr Aqua einlaufen lassen müssen.
Angenommen ich würde in mein 200x50x50 Becken 2 Karpfen haben, würde ich sie spätestens in der Größe von 20cm in mein Teich setzen.
Aber das ist relativ und kommt auf den Filter, den Fischen, das Wachstum und den Pflanzen an.


----------



## Robin1996 (21. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Könnte man sowas in einer 1100l Tonne und/oder in einem 800l Aqarium machen? Wieviele kann man da reinsetzen und großzihen wenn man ein leistungstarken Filter und Belüfter hat??


----------



## dukewolf (21. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Könnte man sowas in einer 1100l Tonne und/oder in einem 800l Aqarium machen? Wieviele kann man da reinsetzen und großzihen wenn man ein leistungstarken Filter und Belüfter hat??



Tonne ? Bedenke daß du über Lebewesen sprichst.
Und bei einem Aquarium stelle ich die Frage, bis zu einer welchen Größe du sie aufziehen möchtest ?


----------



## Robin1996 (26. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

OK ich nenne ein kleines Becken immer Tonne. Die größe wäre so bis 12-15cm (bis sie 1,5-2,5cm hoch sind).


----------



## bounceya (31. März 2010)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

na, ja 

ich fände es auch cool karpfen im aquarium zu halten....

aber wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es ne scheiss idee.....


----------



## Lukas1303 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Hallo liebe Leute wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mit Karpfenbrut im Aquarium. Habe Angst dass meine kleinen Brutfische über den Winter kaputt gehen. wollte sie dann übern winter in der Wohnung halten, geht das. Und im Frühjahr wieder in den teich setzen. Aquarium hat 240 l.


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

prinzipiell ja, aber wenn sie bis jetzt draußen waren, dann lass sie da auch. die haben winterruhe, der stoffwechsel ist verlangsamt. holst du sie nun aus gutem glauben ins warme beschleunigt sich das alles schneller, als es normal wäre. 

auch wenn du sie draußen hast: bitte nicht füttern. lass sie einfach in ruhe. würden sie jetzt fressen was zu schwer ist, die temperaturen wieder fallen, dann gährt eben das was du gut gemeint hast dank der niedrigen temperaturen in den Mägen und die Tiere sterben. Wenn der Pott also draußen groß genug ist, er nicht durchfrieren kann, lass sie wo sie sind.


----------



## entspannt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Ihr kommt immer auf ideen 
Ich hatte auchmal drei kleine Karpfen im Aquarium und später auchmal Schleien. Ab 15 cm habe ich sie wieder der Freiheit entlassen. Zur Beckengröße kann ich nur Sagen bei mir hat es geklappt mit einen 800l Becken. Aber unter 500 würde ich nichtmal auf die Idee kommen Kaltwasserfische zu halten. Naja Stichlinge vielleicht ........


----------



## Mainangler1 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Hallo miteinander.
Habe mir vor ca 7 jahren auch aquarium zugelegt 200x50x50 und kurz drauf hatte mein teich ein leck und habe meine goldfische da rein. mittlerweile sind es noch zwei saugwelse und ein shubunkin also insgesamt 9 fische zwischen 10 und 15cm und die fühlen sich wohl. nur die wasserpflanzen wachsen net so schnell wie die gofi´s sie auffressen. hab mir zu beginn etliches geholt ausm markt und ne woche später war alles ausgegraben und abgeknabbert. Hatte auch noch zwei koi -artige drin aber nach 5 jahren gingen sie ein. Aber so ein grosses becken macht echt fun. Wenn ich es dann mal umgestellt hab also in meinen hobby raum werd ich ein einheimisches aquarium draus machen. nur ukeleien hol ich mir keine da es schade wäre sind schlecht zu hältern. hab noch ein 1000 ltr becken so gfk und da gingen sie nach kurzer zeit ein auch die grundeln die es im main gibt halten net lang durch also lieber fangen und gleich waidgerecht töten und als köfi verwenden. 
Gruss Mainangler


----------



## Aalchris (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Hallo

Bin der Meinung das es wenig Sinn macht Karpfen ins Aquarium zu setzen.

Die Karpfen sind zwischen 5-7cm und du hast kein Becken was groß genug wäre.

Extra ein 240l Becken kaufen is auch Blödsinn denn bis das eingefahren ist sind die Karpfen auch dafür schon zu groß.

Ein Becken von 500 bis 1000l kostet erstmal ordentlich und verbraucht viel Energie und trotzdem müssen die Karpfen dann ab ca 25cm langsam raus.

Also mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht viel Geld auszugeben um dann eine Karpfenbehausung auf Zeit zu haben.
Selbst ein normal großer Gartenteich ist auf Dauer für Karpfen zu klein.
Wenn Aquarium dann besser mit Zierfischen denn Kaltwasserbecken sind echt nicht einfach.
Im Sommer kanns da sehr schnell warm drin werden was heimische Fische meist net so toll finden.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## maflomi01 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

nicht zu vergessen ist auch das Gewicht eines solchen Beckens!
 Normale Böden tragen meißt um die 500kg pro m² einige aber auch weniger


----------



## Sneep (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Hallo, 

in einem Aquarium ist es viel wärmer als draussen im See.
Da Karpfen wechselwarme Tiere sind, legt ihr Stoffwechsel mächtig zu. Denen kannst du dann beim Wachsen zuschauen.

Es kann dabei auch passieren, dass das Skelett im Wachstum nicht mithält, wenn die Tiere dann auch noch falsch 
(Mineralienarm) gefüttert werden. Typisch sind dann z.B. verkürzte Kiemendeckel.

Egal was für ein Aquarium du nimmst, die wachsen dir in wenigen Monaten oder Wochen da raus.

Lass es!


----------



## snofla (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

gebe Sneep da Recht..........................warum nicht das ins  Aquarium  was da "REINGEHÖRT" ........


----------



## feko (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Wobei es natürlich sehr sehr intressante und gut haltbare Kaltwasserfische gibt.
Aber auch bei der Kaltwasseraquaristik muß erst die Hardware stimmen.
250 l reichen viell. für ein paar Weißfische,Stichlinge usw dauerhaft.
vg


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*



> Karpfen von 5-7cm in mein aquarium setzen was brauch ich um ihren anprüchen gerecht zu werden  mein aquarium ist 50x30cm


Für mich ist sowas ein Gehirnfurz!

Jürgen


----------



## Hümpfi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Ich hatte auch ein paar Jahre ein 400liter Becken mit Kaltwasserfischen. Darin waren als Grundbesatz ein paar Moderlieschen und ein Krebs. Zeitweise waren Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Brassen, Schleien, Karausche und Giebel drin. Von diesen jedoch meist nur einen Fisch der ab einer gewissen Größe in denn Vereinsee durfte. Ich finde solch einen besatz kannman ruhig machen solange man denn Fisch ab einer gewissen Größe ziehen lässt (leider leichter gesagt als getan, die kleinen Verrecker wachsen einem echt ans Herz) und das Becken groß genug ist. 250 Liter sollten es schon sein.

mfg


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: kleine karpfen im aquarium*

Damals als ich noch jung und unerfahren war, hatte ich ein klassisches, kleines 60l Aquarium. Nachdem Gubbies, Black Mollies und Schwertträger zu uninteressant waren kam ein 5cm Karpfen rein. Er hat ein paar Jahre in dem Becken gelebt, ohne großen Aufwand meinerseits. Viel größer als 12cm war er nicht, als das Aquarium weichen musste. Er kam dann in den Vereinsteich, wie es ihm dort ergangen ist? Keine Ahnung.


----------

